# Easy Beginner 1 Evening Project



## wholeshoe (Dec 31, 2008)

All

I am a beginner and am looking for a single night or 2 night project that is simple.

I have a combo fixed base, plunge router, jigsaw, circular saw, and hand tools.

I also havea router table for the router.

Any suggestions.

Wholeshoe


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Wholeshoe! Sure do. The first project that i would make is a bread board. The project would allow you to make something that your wife might enjoy. Can be made with one board.The board would have a routed handle it and the base would be able to hold a loaf or bread. Once the board is laid out, you could cut it out with a jig saw and them put a nice edge on it that you like, Them you can put a food safe stain ,(oil) or something food safe. There is your first project. Hope this helps!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Art

I would suggest a box.. you can always use a box, for your rings,watch,pens,etc. when you use the router table 

If you watch the RWS you will see Bob take all his off b/4 the router is used..just a great safety tip form Bob R.

=======





wholeshoe said:


> All
> 
> I am a beginner and am looking for a single night or 2 night project that is simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## wholeshoe (Dec 31, 2008)

I got boxes I've made and found then sorta umm square!

Now a breadboard now your talking...

Gotta go see what Menards has in the junk lumber bin.

Wholeshoe


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Art, don't forget the pictures when you are done


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RoutrForum family Art. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish I could make a bread board--or a box or anything for that matter. I can't even got to my router table or table saw or much of anything.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If it's to be a bread board, here are two ideas for you. Such things are normally just finished with mineral oil, redone when necessary. Do let us see what you come up with.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

When I can't get into the shop I catch up on all my woodworking magazine reading, or Tage Frid's volumes or I practice Google's Sketch Up. At least it feels like something related to woodworking


----------



## wholeshoe (Dec 31, 2008)

OK so I tried it and failed.

I had a good breadboard going until I cut the rounded corners with my jig saw. I cut close to the lines but it was of course rough and I could get the sanding to give me smooth sweeping corners.
'
Tips?

I wont post a picture of the first attempt.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Time to make the board a little smaller... 

Rough round the corners with a cabinetmaker's rasp instead of sandpaper ($20 or less at a hardware store like ACE). It will go more quickly. Then you can move up to a wood file and follow that with sandpaper. You can skip the wood file but it takes longer to sand out the "tooth" marks.

Once rounded (but still "square", ie. vertical sides) you could use a round over bit to ease all the edges. Look closely at the shape of the bit because you can adjust it for a less than full radius roundover, a full roundover or a full roundover+thumbnail. By the way, do your close looking with the bit OUT of the router or at least unplugged.  Then adjust and make a test cut in some scrap so you can see what it does.

And by the way, if you were going to be making several breadboards, you could first make a template and then jigsaw close and follow up with your template and a pattern bit or collar. Lots of advice on how to do that sort of operation on the forum. Some of the advice even conflicts with other advice.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You could modify the design. Cut the corners at an angle to remove the curve then just sand smooth. Nobody said there was a "standard" design for bread boards.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Art

A real easy way to get all the corners round is to use Bob R. way and the router table...chuck up a big round over bit, stand the stock up on it's edge and with a push block behind the bread board push it by the bit, all the corners will all be the same and very clean..the bit you need to use will be one that is tall as the stock is thick ( 3/4" thick stock ,3/4" tall bit ) it's best to use a bit without a bearing on it ...

It's a very quick way to get the nice round corners.. 


======



wholeshoe said:


> OK so I tried it and failed.
> 
> I had a good breadboard going until I cut the rounded corners with my jig saw. I cut close to the lines but it was of course rough and I could get the sanding to give me smooth sweeping corners.
> '
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

wholeshoe said:


> OK so I tried it and failed.
> 
> I had a good breadboard going until I cut the rounded corners with my jig saw. I cut close to the lines but it was of course rough and I could get the sanding to give me smooth sweeping corners.
> '
> ...


I doubt that there could be a simpler method than this. Just make the jig radius to suit you project, it's only a piece of MDF, chipboard or whatever you have collecting dust in a corner and attach a strip of whatever, as shown. Clamp your project to the jig and, with a straight bearing cutter away you go. It is better to remove the sharp corner first. This is one occasion where it's permissible to rout from both sides to prevent breakout, but have a firm hold on the router.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Make a template first out of hardboard. GET the edges shaped hust the way that you like it. Sand them smooth so no marks show. Attach it to the project board with two-faced tape. Now, the project board should have been cut a little proud, Use a collar, or a bit fitted with a bearing. The edge should be smooth and nice all away around. Save the template, and make as many bread boards as you wish.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> When I can't get into the shop I catch up on all my woodworking magazine reading, or Tage Frid's volumes or I practice Google's Sketch Up. At least it feels like something related to woodworking


That is one reason I have been posting so much lately, at least I feel like I'm doing something related to woodworking.


----------



## wholeshoe (Dec 31, 2008)

OK guys and gals,

I put aside the breadboard project (sounds like something from my electronics schooling) for a gift for my niece.

I saw the woodrrights shop on tv and decided to make her a chicken with wheels that flapped it's wings when pushed.

I cut it out with my jigsaw fairly well and hand rasped and sanded it and then sucessfully cut two wheels for legs on my router table. I took a piece of hardboard and rand the router bit up through it and made a hole. Then I put a screw through the back side of the board for pivot and drilled a hole in my stock. I set the works up on the router table and came up with two perfect circles for the wheels. I was impressed with myself so I went to bed.

I hope to get the wings cut this weekend and get it assembled to the wheels with paperclips attached to the wings so they will flap and then paint it and give it to her.

I hope it comes out.

Thanks and when it is done I will get back to the breadboard

Wholeshoe


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how it works out!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Art

You may get a kick out of the link below 
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7032-quack-quack.html


=========


wholeshoe said:


> OK guys and gals,
> 
> I put aside the breadboard project (sounds like something from my electronics schooling) for a gift for my niece.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You forgot to include the pictures!


----------



## wholeshoe (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not done with it yet. I hope to finish it up tomorrow. It is nowhere near as good as that duck but I gotta start somewhere.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Good Morning*

We are all eager to see the project, So far, sounds good please do post it! 
and congrats from the woodworking family!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Project-wise, there's always the traditional "critter houses":

Birdhouse - probably a two-night project, except for finishing/painting.

A little more complex is a bat house, but that also requires no fear of heights when it comes time to mount it on a high roof.

And then, if you're into timber-framing, and handy with an ax and an adz, the bear house. These, however, require significantly more time, and usually require living in a forest.


----------



## wholeshoe (Dec 31, 2008)

Nothing yet been busy with work. Bat House? There you go. I used to live in Iron Mountain MI with all kinds of old Iron Mines. The bats love them and I believe the discovery channel even did a show from there. If you are around that town you need to look up in the shadows during the day and you can find a few bats.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

There was a discussion about bat houses on the Fine Woodworking forum a few days ago. Apparently, bats are quite particular about their abodes, and a number of houses built not to their preferred specs go unoccupied. Great way to keep the flying bugs in check, though.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Art, here is a good project for you to build, and the ladies will all love it. Just cut the parts for the ears and feet out of 1/4" plywood or hardboard(Masonite) and glue them to the round base and wooden spoon. A bit of paint and it is done. A place to store all those hair "scrunchies".


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

wholeshoe said:


> Nothing yet been busy with work. Bat House? There you go. I used to live in Iron Mountain MI with all kinds of old Iron Mines.


You wouldn't happen to have a Stormy Kromer would you?


----------

